# Two 3 yr old female Goldens (sisters) need home.



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

saw this today …
















Two girls up for adoption in Delaware. Contact First State Animal center and SPCA. Google their webpage
Phone (302) 943 6032


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Hope they find loving homes! They look just like the ones rescued from a breeding facility and then transported to WI.


----------

